

The Wealthy Use Google, The Poor Use Yahoo - jdueck
http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2008/02/the_wealthy_use.html

======
jdueck
IMO it's also about education, not just wealth. On the sites I manage, the
quality of Google traffic is significantly higher than from others. I'd rather
have one hit from Google than two hits from another source.

------
sohail
omg stop the lovefest

